# The Undisputed Greatest



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

Two chamber music heavyweight champions at the peak of their powers. Whose gonna take the title though?


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

Serious multi tasking fails going on here....mods please delete both.....! :tiphat:


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Ludwig?

Johannes?

Franz?

Amadeus?


more than two... and the ring is too small


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Thread fail. Mods!!!!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

clara s said:


> Ludwig?
> 
> Johannes?
> 
> ...


Still no answers.


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

I will post the poll I was attempting to at some point... ! It was about specific pieces of Ludwig and franz...


----------

